# 69 camaro



## Cut4fun (Feb 22, 2006)

This was my project car in the 90's. 66-327 PG 4:11
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26803&d=1127070388
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26802&d=1127070275


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 3, 2006)

*new ride*

New ride for my son, so he can start learning to drive.
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31756&d=1141409678


----------



## NcTree25 (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice ride . My neighbor a few years ago spent about 2 years working on a '69 Z28, and about 2 days after gettin it on the road...Oak tree...on his own street. I think he was sober. Messed it up pretty bad. 396 w/ muncie4 trashed.:censored:


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 24, 2006)

I bought this 69 to restore back in 88 after I just rolled and totaled out a 1985 trans am with 33K. I wouldnt have found the car hidden away in a back garage. If I hadnt been recouping for 3 months at my parents place 3 hours south of me. I always say everything happens for a reason. Started the redo in the 90's


----------



## JNyz (Mar 26, 2006)

I saw that car on camaros.net. You were thinking of selling it and asking what you should do.


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 26, 2006)

JNyz said:


> I saw that car on camaros.net. You were thinking of selling it and asking what you should do.


Correct,Phew, it was close too. $15,000 was hard to turn down. Just knew I would probably regret it down the road if i sold it. But went and just bought another plow truck outright. Then just sold the 2 wheel drive truck I had to off set the purchase.


----------



## NWCS (Mar 26, 2006)

i have been thinking about getting a 68 camero.. a friend i knew about 7 years ago was going to sell it to me for $600 back then.. i just learned he STILL has it! needs a new drivers side front fender, engine/trans and wheels/tires.. could be a fun project! i bet i could get it for $400 or less


----------



## blackoak (Mar 26, 2006)

Cut4fun said:


> This was my project car in the 90's. 66-327 PG 4:11
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26803&d=1127070388
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26802&d=1127070275


 What shape was it in when you first got it? It sure looks sweeeet now. Are you gone a let your son drive it when he gets 16?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 27, 2006)

NWCS said:


> i have been thinking about getting a 68 camero.. a friend i knew about 7 years ago was going to sell it to me for $600 back then.. i just learned he STILL has it! needs a new drivers side front fender, engine/trans and wheels/tires.. could be a fun project! i bet i could get it for $400 or less


Man if you got a place to just store it away till you can get to it. DO IT NOW!
It is like money in the bank with 100% interest. Good 12 bolt goes for more then the price.


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 27, 2006)

blackoak said:


> What shape was it in when you first got it? It sure looks sweeeet now. Are you gone a let your son drive it when he gets 16?:hmm3grin2orange:


Very poor mech. Ok body.If you consider replacing fenders,qtrs,rear inner well, rht front floor ok. I will dig up a ole before pit to post for you. Oh I drove the car 3 hours to my dads to pull the orginal motor out and I would stop to fill up the oil and check the gas. I have rebuilt frontend.rearend,motor,brakes+new cylinders,trans. Name it, its like a new car. As far as the boy driving it. If he chooses that car(no no no). I will have to get a detuned 8 cyc ready or put a 250 6 cyc in it for him.


----------

